# Airtricity Level Payment Plan



## Bern (11 Feb 2010)

Hi,

We have been living in our home for 3 years this November. Last year while trying to get a better deal for electricity charges a customer service rep at airtricity suggested we switch to a level payment plan and pay by direct debit to lower our costs. 

We signed up for the level payment plan which worked out at €93.00 per month. it seems that since we signed up for this plan we have been using a lot more electricity for some reason!

Has anyone noticed high electricity bills when on this level payment plan?

Thanks,
Bern


----------



## huskerdu (11 Feb 2010)

Aitricity look at your usage for the previous year and then divide by 12 to calculate your bills for the next year. They only do a meter reading twice a year. 

So, your bills do not reflect your current usage. If your usage this year is lower than last year, this will be reflected in next years bills.


----------



## MANTO (11 Feb 2010)

Meters are read by ESB Networks not Airtricity and are read 4 times a year.


----------



## corkrebel (11 Feb 2010)

> Aitricity look at your usage for the previous year and then divide by 12 to calculate your bills for the next year. They only do a meter reading twice a year.
> 
> So, your bills do not reflect your current usage. If your usage this year is lower than last year, this will be reflected in next years bills.


 
So if you had very high usage like we all had in Dec 09 and Jan 10 and you signed up in say Sept 09 you fall off the high rate discount in Sept 10 and  but the you will be billed for all that usage when ?????


----------



## huskerdu (12 Feb 2010)

According to their website, they recalculate bills more often than once a year,  but they dont say how often. That was my mistake
I dont know how often they do this, but high usage will not be billed immediately.


----------



## senni (14 Feb 2010)

Hi Bern

I have Airtricity and i contacted them to say that i thought my DD was too high per month. They asked me to do a reading and i complied. After I phoned it in, Airtricity told me i was in credit and i recd a lodgement back into my current account of over 200 euros. Mind u i am with them for over a year.They then reduced the DD amount .


----------

